# Surge



## GarryH (10 mo ago)

i Did a surge job paying 1.9 can anyone tell me where I can find it on my job details and how much the surge amount was in dollars


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

GarryH said:


> i Did a surge job paying 1.9 can anyone tell me where I can find it on my job details and how much the surge amount was in dollars


It you tap the amount it will bring up the trip details
At the bottom of that it says more details
That should reveal how much the pax paid how much uber and others got of the total paid


----------

